# Do you own your Fish for the right reason?



## Plec4Life (Mar 8, 2003)

Howdy 'gin folks.

I've gotta ask this question after reading a lot of the threads here, but before I do, realize that it isn't asked with the intention of insulting anyone, it's asked from the point of view of someone who's loved fishkeeping since 1976.

I like predator fish, I really do. My "friend" for 10 years was my African Lungfish named "Chomp". He grew to almost the length of the 55 long I kept him in alone because he absolutely would not tolerate tankmates. Unfortunately, I lost him after what the local water department called an "overflow event". These things NEVER happen until moments before you do a water change. By the way, a local pet stoer owner sued and won because he lost a lot of stock, including a huge Meridontotus tigrinis, but I digress...

I fed Chomp and my other predator fish (large Cichlids, Stingrays, Clown Knives, Snakeheads and so on) good food for their health. Fresh fish fillets, worms, pellets, squid and stuff like that. On occassion, or as the personality of the fish demanded, (Snakeheads esp.,) I would feed live stuff. Feeder fish, frogs, small Bluegills, Crayfish, you get the idea.

My question is: do many of you keep your Piranhas just for the purposes of watching them kill? IMHO, that's not cool at all. There isn't a single person here who doesn't realize that you will never, in the confines of the average home aquarium, be able to socialize them with other species, yet many continually try. Fish after fish is sacrificed to the desire for violence.

There is also no reason at all to ever feed a mouse to your Piranha. Let me be very specific here. There is no reason to feed a LIVE mouse to your fish. It's an unecessary cruelty and is just wrong. If you want to watch them eat a mouse, why not shake a dead one in the water to see if you can get them to take it?

These are beautiful, widely misunderstood fish which need to be properly represented or we may lose the availability of them, as is the current move with Snakeheads because some JERK released his intothe wild. Not only was this cruel to the fish, who up until that point had presumably enjoyed a comfortable home life, but it's also bad for the environment. Who knows what pathogens could've been released!? Now, it may result that I'll never be able to own one of these magnificent creatures again.

If some PETA nut grabs hold of this site, (no, I am ABSOLUTELY not gonna tell them, those guys are out there...) what's gonna be the result as far as the reputation of these fish, and the reaction of those who are already angry over the many exotics established along the "lower coast". There are lots of good reasons to own "Killer" fish, but for the sake of watching them kill is NOT one of them.

I was asked how this differs from feeding mice to snakes. (And, in fact, Lizards.) That depends on if you can get your fish to eat a dead mouse. My Lungfish would've if I'd ever offered him one. Heck, he'd eat anything that remotely smelled like food, and a few things that didn't. My Burmese and Ball pythons have been conditioned to take dead food. However, even when a snake eats a live mammal, the process of constriction would logically cause the animal to quickly blackout before it fully suffocates, and even if it didn't you cant subsitute very much for a large constrictors diet.

Piranhas, on the other hand, NEVER, EEEEEEEEEEEVER (sorry, Jericho fan here,) have to be fed mice. They can be fed suitably sided Goldfish, or other PISCATORIAL diet fare. My brother-in-law had them for years, and the largest Goldfish he ever offered them were the size which could be bitten in half with one bite. His fish were large and very healthy when he traded them to a shop.

I don't feel bad watching a P eat a fish, but I get no pleasure in watching a partially devoured prey animal struggle, despite knowing that it is so deep in shock that it is almost an impossibility that it feels anything. Maybe if you're a kid of 15 or something. For an adult to feel this way though, would be frightening.

Maybe find another outlet for those feelings. Uh, the gym? WWE? X-Men?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Plec4Life,
Hi and welcome to the board. The way I got my first piranha was I was just looking for a fish cause at school I can only keep an aquarium. I saw a cute little silver guy that was about the size of a nickel. Within the next couple of weeks I found out that it was a piranha, pygocentrus nattereri to be exact. I fell in love with the little bastard and have had piranhas since. I don't raise piranha purely for the kill factor.

Joe

p.s. Dude your suggestions for different outlets for adults are just frighteningly immature; WWE, XMEN?!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This should be fun :smile:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Lots of fun. At least he was civil about calling us all weirdoes for wanting a fish that we can watch kill living things. You know what that was one of the draws of getting the fish but they are also beautiful and vicious.

I like them because you can raise them from little babies to grown adults very quickly and have fun at the same time. They are a good way to spend extra time and show to your friends. People are always amazed to see the fish. And almost 90% of the people I have show mine to ask to see them eat.

It human nature to want to see the ferocity of wild animals up close we just happen to have them in a tank in captivity and its there nature to eat live animals may that be a fish of something that fell in the river. if there were enough of them they would eat a cow in the wild or any other mamal that happend to fall pray to them so what the differance.

And you know what the mice you get are bread for the purpose of being food just like cows and chickens. They are called feeder mice because that's what they are for. If we didn't buy them someone else would and feed it to something else. And as you have seen in the vids they only go through about 15 second of pain before they are dear. I for one know when my reds are big enough that I am going to try and feed them a mouse And big feeders. Right now mine eat feeders 3x as big as them very fast. So I see no problem with feeding anything to piranhas or other aggressive fish. If you see a problem with that then you must see a problem with a lot of other things that go on around the world.

anyway this was my 2 cents


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

At first I bought one for the novelty reason, but that wore off very fast. Now I keep them because I enjoy learning about them and find them quite interesting. I also think that many of them are some of the most attractive freshwater fish on earth (Piraya, Spilos, Cariba)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Who are you to judge a 'right reason'? Is your reason supposed to be applied to everyone??? If I owned piranha to let them get big and fat, and cut them up and feed them to my dog, should this be considered a wrong reason?

Ill give you a hint. The answer is no.

I find the way in which you have judged the members of this board in this post nauseating. Believe it or not plec4, not everyone thinks like you. I think you make some valid points in your post but I do not think you have the right to tell any other fish owner how or why they should love/own a certain type of fish.

The original mouse video was made after a night of heavy drinking at college. I'll admit it, it was for shits and giggles. If this is what I would like to do with my fish, so be it, its none of your concern. If you like, you can coddle them and try to pet them and possibly put them by your bed so you can look over in the middle of the night and whisper sweet nothings in their ears yet this standard of behavior you set for yourself can not be applied to anyone except *yourself.*



> My question is: do many of you keep your Piranhas just for the purposes of watching them kill?


I can only answer this for myself. Yes, among other reasons. I keep them cause I think they look cool, act cool, and kill things. Killing is not the only reason yet I would bet it factors into the decision of 95% of the users here.



> Piranhas, on the other hand, NEVER, EEEEEEEEEEEVER (sorry, Jericho fan here,) have to be fed mice.


Who said anything about "have to be fed". People that do it, or have done it mainly do it to see a living animal get ripped to shreds. (lets not sugar coat it here) I dont think anyone here actually thinks there is nutritinal value in this food.



> Maybe if you're a kid of 15 or something. For an adult to feel this way though, would be frightening. Maybe find another outlet for those feelings. Uh, the gym? WWE? X-Men?


Your condecending remarks are laughable.







If you want to make a point, and reach people with a message, next time try not ruining it all with a concluding statement only an condescending asshole would write.









-Xe









BTW, Welcome to the site.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

LMAO, nice Xenon


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

i think piranhas are great fish to watch and learn about people say havin a tank is relaxing
which i think applies more with my 4 rbs the way they school together as if they need each other and the way they attack their prey from every angle in quick time


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

god damn Xeon, haha
I agree with half of what you said. 
But me? I want them becuase i want to study them and enjoy them as fish. I dont care the fact that they eat other fish, its just some thing they do. oh well. I am take care of them and be a good fish onwer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bobme said:


> god damn Xeon, haha
> I agree with half of what you said.
> But me? I want them becuase i want to study them and enjoy them as fish. I dont care the fact that they eat other fish, its just some thing they do. oh well. I am take care of them and be a good fish onwer.


 I never said the sole reason people own them is to kill. I said its part of it. And I also said I am sure the majority of the users here thought about the fact that piranhas are predatory when deciding which type of fish to initially stock their freshwater with.

I think if you deny the fact their predatory (and being predatory == cool) and this had no bearing on your initial decision to buy the fish, you are lying. Piranhas have had a stigma attached to them for years and whenever you hear the word you cant help but think.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i personally like the way they hunt down there prey .i see no difference in feeding goldfish,frogs or any fish in general to another fish or animal..it all the same..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > god damn Xeon, haha
> ...


 I wasnt bashing what you said, and of corse they are killer fish.
all i ment was, you lashed out on the newbi!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

the problem with this is his subject:

Do you own your Fish for the right reason?

Can I go look in an encyclopedia and find the right reason? That is horse sh*t, people own piranhas for their own reasons, there is no right one. I personally would never feed a live mouse to my piranha or future piranhas, but thats just me, I enjoyed the videos, keep em coming. As long as your not endangering the well being of your piranhas, I think what you do with them is your own objective.


----------



## Plec4Life (Mar 8, 2003)

Who are you to judge a 'right reason'? Is your reason supposed to be applied to everyone???

----Yes. If you want to keep people from interfering with the great priviledge of owning whatever tropical fish you desire.

If I owned piranha to let them get big and fat, and cut them up and feed them to my dog, should this be considered a wrong reason?

Ill give you a hint. The answer is no.

----That's too hard a hint, please give me another.

I find the way in which you have judged the members of this board in this post nauseating.

----I know, I could tell by your response in that other thread. You didn't think I missed that, did you?

Believe it or not plec4, not everyone thinks like you.

----Good! If everyone thought alike, then everybody else would be unecessary, and there'd be nobody to clean toilets! ('Cause I sure ain't!)

I think you make some valid points in your post but I do not think you have the right to tell any other fish owner how or why they should love/own a certain type of fish.

----Why not? I didn't call anyone in particular anything derogative. My issue was the REASON, not the person, in case you hadn't noticed.

The original mouse video was made after a night of heavy drinking at college.

----First clue that it might not have been the best of ideas.

I'll admit it, it was for shits and giggles. If this is what I would like to do with my fish, so be it, its none of your concern. If you like, you can coddle them and try to pet them and possibly put them by your bed so you can look over in the middle of the night and whisper sweet nothings in their ears

----Dude, that's gross.

yet this standard of behavior you set for yourself can not be applied to anyone except *yourself.*



> My question is: do many of you keep your Piranhas just for the purposes of watching them kill?


I can only answer this for myself. Yes, among other reasons. I keep them cause I think they look cool, act cool, and kill things. Killing is not the only reason yet I would bet it factors into the decision of 95% of the users here.

----At what point did I say that it didn't?



> Piranhas, on the other hand, NEVER, EEEEEEEEEEEVER (sorry, Jericho fan here,) have to be fed mice.


Who said anything about "have to be fed". People that do it, or have done it mainly do it to see a living animal get ripped to shreds. (lets not sugar coat it here) I dont think anyone here actually thinks there is nutritinal value in this food.

----So you're polluting you're fish by giving it something bad for it? There actually is nutritional value in the mouse, and the fact that you don't think so makes it seem like you don't give a darn about your fish.



> Maybe if you're a kid of 15 or something. For an adult to feel this way though, would be frightening. Maybe find another outlet for those feelings. Uh, the gym? WWE? X-Men?


Your condecending remarks are laughable.

----How do YOU define "condecending"?








If you want to make a point, and reach people with a message, next time try not ruining it all with a concluding statement only an condescending asshole would write.









----Perhaps you should learn to read with objectivity. You just totally insulted me by comparing my behavior to a "condescending" -------, (by the way, which spelling are you going to stick with, this could get confusing...)but at no point did I call names. I downed the reasoning, but didn't call names.

-Xe









----Genin, for your information, at one point I had a huge collection of X-Men. I sold them years ago, but I did go see the movie, and I thought it rocked. I will also be going to see part two. I'm excited about seeing Lady Deathstrike. Mostly 'cause it's Kelly Hu.









----Tell me X, what made you think that I was being "condecending"? It's the same advice I got when I was younger and displacing my anger and energies into unproductive venues. I don't hate you, I was just making a point. Geez.

BTW, Welcome to the site.

----Thank you very much!


----------



## Plec4Life (Mar 8, 2003)

By the way, did EVERYBODY miss the fact that I owned predators too? I ain't livin' in no glass house.

Sir Nathan XXI seems to be getting the most out of his fish. They are incredible creatures. That's my whole point. They aren't toys.

EVERYBODY PLEASE NOTICE THAT I DIDN'T POINT OUT ANYBODY AS BEING NEGATIVE.

WHEN I SAID HE'S GETTING THE MOST OUT OF HIS FISH, THAT WAS NOT TO SAY THAT NOBODY ELSE IS!


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

looking at my fish tank , is a hell of a lot beter then looking at my t.v.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I guess you have to expect people to like things for different reasons. To ask why is ok, but to tell them that the reason they have is wrong..... IS WRONG! By claiming what is right and what is wrong about a preference someone has, no matter if they think you like them or not, has no effect on anyone's choice to own piranha's or any other killer animal. And you will make no difference by having said anything about it. :smile:

so basically, you are frustrated with all these, immature, pred fish owners who kill animals by feeding their fish, and probably hope you will change thier minds by bringing this up. The people who are responding to you DO keep thier piranhas for the RIGHT reason. THIER OWN.


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

l just think!!!
they are just such cool fish.

ehhhhh...better then a rabit.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Out of your long and eloquently written reply I have found only shards of statements worth responding to. Nothing in here (except maybe one convoluted statement) address my question of

"What right do you have to tell other fish owners the 'right' reason to own them??



> Yes. If you want to keep people from interfering with the great priviledge of owning whatever tropical fish you desire.


Do you really think that this little site, with our 5 little videos really has the power to sway a state legislature to repeal exotic fish laws?!?! If anything I feel the risk of our site effecting state fish laws is extremely low if not non-existant.



> I think you make some valid points in your post but I do not think you have the right to tell any other fish owner how or why they should love/own a certain type of fish.
> 
> ----Why not? I didn't call anyone in particular anything derogative. My issue was the REASON, not the person, in case you hadn't noticed.


Hmmmm, it doesnt address the person? Then why did you tell us to "find another outlet for those feelings" Obviously your talking about the owner of the fish and implying that the behavior of feeding a live mouse reflects badly upon the owner. Your topic title itself says "Do *YOU* own your fish for the right reason?" Now your telling me this doesnt address the owner??!?!



> The original mouse video was made after a night of heavy drinking at college.
> 
> ----First clue that it might not have been the best of ideas.


I think it was a great idea. Made a cool ass video that tons of people on the net enjoy. Once again we come back to my original comment that you fail to address.....What right do you have to say it was a bad idea? The fish are alive and well. I do not own them anymore yet the owner feeds them 2 mice on a weekly basis as part of their diet. They are alive and kicking and pushing 8 inches.....



> Who said anything about "have to be fed". People that do it, or have done it mainly do it to see a living animal get ripped to shreds. (lets not sugar coat it here) I dont think anyone here actually thinks there is nutritinal value in this food.
> 
> ----So you're polluting you're fish by giving it something bad for it? There actually is nutritional value in the mouse, and the fact that you don't think so makes it seem like you don't give a darn about your fish.


It hasnt hurt the fish in the mouse video, they are growing at a normal rate. The nutritional value of the food is debatable....it is meat, yes I know, yet there are A LOT more things higher on the list that are better for the fish.....this is what I meant.



> Your condecending remarks are laughable.
> 
> ----How do YOU define "condecending"?


con·de·scend ( P ) Pronunciation Key (knd-snd)
intr.v. con·de·scend·ed, con·de·scend·ing, con·de·scends 
To descend to the level of one considered inferior; lower oneself. See Synonyms at stoop1. 
*To deal with people in a patronizingly superior manner. *

Or I would recommend reading your original post. The gist of that post == condescending.



> ----Perhaps you should learn to read with objectivity. You just totally insulted me by comparing my behavior to a "condescending" -------, (by the way, which spelling are you going to stick with, this could get confusing...)but at no point did I call names. I downed the reasoning, but didn't call names.


Go ahead and insult my spelling. All that proves is that you are desperatly trying to devalue my post because you cant find an answer to my original question:

*"What right do you have to tell other fish owners the 'right' reason to own them??*

Once you answer this question, I will shut up, but in your winded reply to my post you did not address this question. Are you a lawmaker, are you a part of some secret consortium that makes standards for 'proper' reasons to own piranha? Just answer the above question....no need to skirt the subject any longer.



> ----Tell me X, what made you think that I was being "condecending"? It's the same advice I got when I was younger and displacing my anger and energies into unproductive venues. I don't hate you, I was just making a point. Geez.


The gist of your original post was condescending. In case you didnt realize this already, it seriously pisses me off. The gist of your post that I recieved was the 'message' was condescending.

If you had phrased your original post in a different manner I would not be taking my time to jump down your throat. This is actually probably the first time Ive jumped down anyones throat on this board. You could have had a debate on feeding live mice with an emphasis on its effects on the laws, the fish, etc, yet you decided to attack the owner by asking......



> Do you own your Fish for the right reason?


Therefore you are attacking me.

-Xe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

traumatic said:


> so basically, you are frustrated with all these, immature, pred fish owners who kill animals by feeding their fish, and probably hope you will change thier minds by bringing this up. The people who are responding to you DO keep thier piranhas for the RIGHT reason. THIER OWN.


 Oh Traumatic...you have done a better job than me in explaining the point.








I agree completely..


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

ooooppppssssss

l am not saying aword.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok X, dont hold back, tell him how you really feel! :smile:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Id just like to add my 2 pennies to a 2 pennies thread, where i think it is just.

There is no right reason, its in your mind. and its your to keep.

However some one must draw a line in the sand saying this is good and this is anamial curity. Some things people do to pets they should be taken away from or put in jail.

Their is a good exaple of this on Xeons web site ( here ) a new memeber called EMJAY first post said he bought 9 Piranha's and put them into a 50? ( i think ) gal tank. I am unsure if he had plants or any thing. We do know he has a filter.

He didnt cycle his tank befroe he bought them, i guess we can call the human error or just human ( Newbi'ist ) in him.

However according to him, he bough the piranha and put to many in a small tank becuase he wanted to see them kill each other, so then only the strong fish would live, and then he would do it again.

He also said he didnt want to clean the tank and that he wanted to have the bones lay on the bottom of the tank and sit there as a icon of death.

Now in my person mind this type of person should be shot, and why waste yuor money?

It makes me sad to see some of the things people do, and i also take the very personal.

However if you go to a store to buy mice, you ever see how they call them "feeder" mice? or feeder fish? its not ment for a house pet its ment to be fead uopn, if you dont want to engage into this act of feeding then so be it. Please remeber you didnt buy a met eating fish. You can feed it blood hreat and chicken.

According to you -> it seems to me, if you where to have a kid, you wouldnt let it eat meet or chickin either, and if you did you would be one of the worlds igst hipacrital basterd the world has seen todate.

Some thing tells me thier is a vocie in the back of your head telling me your a tree hugger, however live in a big house? house made of wood?

Do you drink milk? if not soy? soy is a plant, cows poop in the dirt, plate grows, its called the crycle of life, if you dont like it, die.

Let the people who are " taking " care of thier fish live in peice.

Dont hurt them, take care of them, or give them away.
you bought your fish for what you bought it for, however DONT cross the line and brake the trust from man, to anamils buy killing them or harming them.

ANd thig you do to them, to harm them is crossing the line, and you should be stoped.

Past that, i think simi-fair game.


----------



## jmath (Mar 4, 2003)

blahh blahh blahh

I LIKE WATCHING THEM TEAR sh*t APART WHAT EVER IT IS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

poeole have diffrent pets. ok!
some haue cats, dogs,birds,horses,
mice..........and some of us like predator fish.
what seems cruel in your way of thinking "your way of thinking".
maybe you should consider walking your rabit..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jmath said:


> blahh blahh blahh
> 
> I LIKE WATCHING THEM TEAR sh*t APART WHAT EVER IT IS !!!!!!!!!


 For some reason this post is making me crack up...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

lopingas said:


> poeole have diffrent pets. ok!
> some haue cats, dogs,birds,horses,
> mice..........and some of us like predator fish.
> what seems cruel in your way of thinking "your way of thinking".
> maybe you should consider walking your rabit..


 i think you missed my point, i am saying, buying 9 pirnahas to watch them kill each other in cruel, no diffrent then making and beting in dog fights, i belive dog fighting is cruel.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I admit I was attracted to piranha's because of their reputation (and I guess most of us are). I watched those small critters for hours in pet stores, until my parents dragged me outside by my hair








But after getting my own little flock of reds, I noticed there's so much more than just their sharp teeth and seemingly unstoppable appetite. Actually, the first time I fed my p's live feeders was after one and a half month, and I was stunned: it looked so damn cool, watching these tiny beasts rip apart innocent fish. But at the same time I was kinda shocked because of the brutality.
Nowadays, I love my reds because they have a unique character, a complex way of interacting, look breathtaking and it's just awesome to watch them roam their tank, and also their capabilty to take out other animals (otherwise, I would have gotten a 10 gallon tank with some guppies...). I still do feed them live feeders, but only once a week, and onlly about half a dozen, to keep them excersized (and also a bit for my own entertainment). But seeing them kill live fish is just a nice bonus: it's not the reason why I still keep them.
I don't know if I'll ever feed them anything other than live feeder fish (those mouse video's are cool, but also pretty gross and upsetting), and if I'll do it, it'll be a one-time occasion, and just out of curiosity, not out of bloodthirst...

I want to add that it's people's own decision to feed their piranha's (or other predatory fish) live animals, regardless of what they feed. If you don't like it, don't watch it, and ignore people's remarks about that. If you (or anyone else) can't respect that, don't, but don't expect respect (or even nice responses) to your own comments... You can't tell people *it is* wrong: it's their own choice and they can do whatever they want to. All you can do is not agreeing with this, but don't judge people for what they do: it is a piranha discussion board, and this is what you can expect. If you don't like it, leave! It's as simple as that...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> This should be fun :smile:


 Got a thing for heated debates, eh


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

ok.
yes dog fighting is very cruel!
Yes but dogs feel pain, do fish!!!!!!!

we haue talked about the subject "pain and fish" before.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I admit I was attracted to piranha's because of their reputation (and I guess most of us are). I watched those small critters for hours in pet stores, until my parents dragged me outside by my hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From a person who sounds like he is trying to walk on water if kind words of joy and not make any one mad.








just playing


----------



## Plec4Life (Mar 8, 2003)

X, if you missed my point because I stated it badly, I apologize.

What right do I have?

Why do I not have the right to speak my mind? Many people today think that there is no absolute right and wrong, but there is. I have been wrong before, I don't mind admitting that. Being corrected only makes me wiser. It's just hard to listen when the person speaking to me is either calling names or yelling. Not that YOU did that or anything!









Tree-hugger? I have a t-shirt that says PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals. I think that any creature that uproots my garden should swiftly become dinner in return. Not a tree-hugger.









I think rabbits make great skins for tying flies, which I enjoy.

Again, my right to say what I said, comes from the same place which your right to tell me I'm wrong comes from.

Isn't that fair?


----------



## Plec4Life (Mar 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I admit I was attracted to piranha's because of their reputation (and I guess most of us are). I watched those small critters for hours in pet stores, until my parents dragged me outside by my hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can't tell people *it is* wrong: it's their own choice and they can do whatever they want to.

How far though, can we take that line of thought before it becomes dangerous, or does it only apply to this subject?

I'm not trying to make this a political debate, but that seems to be the heart of the matter.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Plec4Life said:


> X, if you missed my point because I stated it badly, I apologize.
> 
> What right do I have?
> 
> ...


 I was right, you do one thing but not other, bobme knows all.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> I was right, you do one thing but not other, bobme knows all.


 *snicker* Yeah, right







j/k


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jmath said:


> blahh blahh blahh
> 
> I LIKE WATCHING THEM TEAR sh*t APART WHAT EVER IT IS !!!!!!!!!


 genius..








nice,good meaning ,straight to the point..well done


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I got Caribe just for the fact they like to gorge themselves and keep eating. By far the best feeding frezy by any piranhas.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well I dont know what all the fuss is about, but hey Plec4Life do you wanna come by and take a swim?








MAD


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Since we are on the topic let me let you know How I first decided to get my Piranha...
...Well it was a rescue mission from the local LFS, all the other P's were repidatly beating on it and caused it to lose an eye, It was smaller than all of the other ones to, which more likly casued it to get picked on morre and more each time... It never had a chance to grow in that tank for about 2 months, When I brought it home it was still nickel size.

Now it is doing fine and has made it successfully. That is the reason I have this fish. Also it is a different fish to observe from my many cicihlids. I found out that it is much more enjoyable owning your own Piranha rather than to watch someone elses, you can become alot more attached than you think and will give them more credit. I know I have :smile:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like powerful animals. Piranhas can be calm... but then they can totally flip out and tear everyone to shreds.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im sure everyone has their own reason for owning a certain kind of fish, or why else would they have it right?! Everyone is different and looks upon things in a different light than others as with anything in life. What you think is right might not necessarily be right for others. Its a fact of life.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like my TigerOscar cuz tigers are sweet and he is a sweet looking fish, and he was given to me as a present from my one and only puca


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I like my TigerOscar cuz tigers are sweet and he is a sweet looking fish, and he was given to me as a present from my one and only puca


 I saw one at the LPS, and i am going ot buy it if it is still their in a few days for my other takn


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Plec4Life said:


> I have a t-shirt that says PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals.


 You see guys, I told you he had the T-Shirt. LOL









Black and white pages in some book aint going to keep me from enjoying what my p's do best, tearing and ripping of flesh and bones. Or maybe I should turned them into vegitaians, hum. As you can see not everyone cares what you think but it is your opinion and I love all the tearing and ripping up of every thread you post. So by all means keep going.

X, your my hero!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK I need to say my opinion to this contraversial debate.

I will start by stating that I have never fed my piranhas live food (on purpose anyway)
Despite this I am not against owning piranhas for the thrill of waching them eat and destroy things.
Putting it in perspective, I am a vegetarian, but My money is on the fact that not many of you are, so you eat meat and fish - so why stop your piranhas doing the same?
you might now say that the food you eat is already dead, well it is when you buy it, but one time it was alive, and was killed, so whats worse?
being killed by a spike through your head or being bitten in half by a piranha?
to me their is not much in it.

The reason I own piranhas is because I like the fish, just the same reason I have neon tetras, but it does not mean that everyone has the same reasons.

and as for the point of changing the law because of people feeding mice - this is not going to happen unless their is a risk to local wildlife or humans, however here in England it is Illegal to feed them live mice or goldfish, but then us Brits are soft.


----------

